# Questions for an MA State Police Detective (Book Research)



## mattfini (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello all,

My name is Matt Serafini and I'm a fiction writer. I've published three novels to date, all of them horror stories. 

As I'm looking to branch out with my next book, I'm currently working on a mystery/thriller set in MA where one of the main characters is with SPDU. 

I have lots of questions relating to the politics and procedure of the job. Out of respect and admiration for it, I really want to be as accurate as possible with details.

Would anyone be willing to talk either via PM, email, or phone and help out? I'll of course list you in the special thanks section of the book, and would be more than happy to send a Dunkins gift card your way for any clarity that can be provided. 

Thanks for considering it. I appreciate everyone's time.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mattfini said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Matt Serafini and I'm a fiction writer. I've published three novels to date, all of them horror stories.
> 
> ...


 yeah, I liked The departed too. good luck


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

PM Mechanixman. He may be busy mopping the floors at New Braintree, but he's of great service.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

A dunkin doughnuts gift card, what a sport.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Matt, I hear the "SPDU" drinks Starbucks.


----------



## mattfini (Jul 29, 2015)

My use of a terrible and made up acronym is noted.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wtf is SPDU? 

Special people dunkins underwear? Slobbering pickle dipping upside-down?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

woodyd said:


> State Police Detective Unit.  What used to be CPAC


----------

